# Victory for Scent-Lok in Lawsuit



## Forest Crawler

Great to hear!


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Thats great.:thumbs_up


----------



## 138104

Congrats! I still can't believe that "hunters" brought this lawsuit. Very sad.


----------



## bowhunterjoe89

Thats awesome!! Keep up the great products!


----------



## rancid69

It was probubly PETA.. ugghhhh!!

i used to be sceptical but im a believer i use scent lok full season.. and i love it. i used to use regular camo clothing and think it didnt matter.. well that was wrong. 

buy scent lok if you like shooting big bucks.. 

thank you 
Guy


----------



## joehunter8301

that is awesome. my buddy and i hunt religiously with our scentlok and consistently have close encounter after close encounter with deer downwind of us. I will continute to use scentlok as long as it is available on the market


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I use it and love it. Seeing more deer, granted one has to still maintain scent control in their gear and practice it each time they go out on stand, Scent Lok gives you that little advantage that helps.

Simple trick to try, put a non Scent Lok item like a stocking cap or gloves in a zip-loc bag. Put the same item with Scent Lok in a zip-loc bag and seal both bags up.

Come back the next day, open the zip-loc bag and take a whiff......you'll be amazed at what Scent Lok does. The power of carbon. :wink:

Great to see Scent Lok prevail! :thumb:


----------



## jace

Why do all the celeb hunters always wait til the wind is "just right" b4 they hunt that one special stand then, if they are wearing scent lok it shouldnt matter, according to you, Im not a basher, but Im not a believer either, I do like the looks of that vertigo stuff though.


----------



## alfabuck

jace said:


> Why do all the celeb hunters always wait til the wind is "just right" b4 they hunt that one special stand then, if they are wearing scent lok it shouldnt matter, according to you, Im not a basher, but Im not a believer either, I do like the looks of that vertigo stuff though.


I believe that they use it as another tool in their arsenal just like many of us. When you are hunting mature bucks you still have to take every precaution possible. I think Scentlock is great if combined with a normal scent free routine. Nothing on earth will make you completely scentfree but there are products that may let you get away with a little more than just simply jumping in a stand with no scent control. This is just my opinion on the matter and congrats to Scentlock and good luck in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesehead12

That's great to see. Happy to see that a case like this goes the way it should. I love my scent lok gear.


----------



## bbloom96

*MN aholes*

Does anyone know what these 5 aholes were hoping to gain by this lawsuit? I hope that it cost them a fortune and I hope that ALS has a countersuit for damages against them. They need to be taught a lesson.


----------



## plogger8

That's awesome news! Love my scent lok suit....can't wait to use it in 16 days!!


----------



## alan.murray35

Bunch of ****in ******s that started it.


----------



## Ghost 133

If you are really interested in finding out who filed the suits you could probably do a search on here and find it. I remember copies of the filings being posted here a good while back but this site has changed formats probably twice since then and some things may not be here anymore. As far as that goes the filing should be a matter of public record and show all involved. I do remember it being stated SEVERAL times that some or all of the parties filing the suit were former "Pro Staff" that were released from that position.


----------



## leewa

Glad it went Scent Lok's way, !


----------



## roaddawg

The lawsuit is easy to understand...it was from MN! MN is the land of the liberal, "it's not your fault, it's somebody elses..." state. In MN, the state reps feel that if you are hard working, saving your money and trying to make a better, secure life financially for you and your family, then you are evil. MN forces you to give what you earned to others that don't want to even try, they would just rather stay at home, smoke meth and file frivolous lawsuits contending that they didn't get a deer because the scentlok clothing didn't work, even if they never even left their crack house...


----------



## philc814

roaddawg said:


> The lawsuit is easy to understand...it was from MN! MN is the land of the liberal, "it's not your fault, it's somebody elses..." state. In MN, the state reps feel that if you are hard working, saving your money and trying to make a better, secure life financially for you and your family, then you are evil. MN forces you to give what you earned to others that don't want to even try, they would just rather stay at home, smoke meth and file frivolous lawsuits contending that they didn't get a deer because the scentlok clothing didn't work, even if they never even left their crack house...


I dont know much about MN or this law suit but what you write does seem to be he trend in this country and it needs to stop. Get up, go to work, live your life and leave everybody else alone. simple isn't it..... lawsuit losers.


----------



## xtreme

You cant go out and smell like you havnt taken a shower in a week and expect to not be smelt. I use another brand but it dont matter what you use, you have to learn scent control. Some people think this clothing is the answer to all scent control, it isnt ! it is a awsome tool that works very well when used properly. Glad to hear scent lok.


----------

